# Alpha Male



## adobo (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi

I am forced to keep only one Male bantam because of the complaints that I get from my neighbors. I am considering keeping my Alpha male over the other younger roos even though I like the red colored more.

He is Currently 14mos old. He is my first bantam that i raised from egg so my sentimental value for him is quite high.

In terms of years, How long can I keep him as the effective fertile stud?










BTW, What do you guys call this color variety in english?


----------



## 1948daydreamer (Sep 9, 2012)

I don't know the name for the color ,but my oldest bantam rooster is about 8 years old and still making babies.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

If he's a bantam and you're looking for protection, you might want a back up. He won't stand s chance against a predator and you'll lose him. They're just too small. I just lost my little Roo and it was emotionally tough.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

His longevity is going to come down to breeding, however the one thing I have learned, and learned the hard way is to never, never, and I mean never mix roosters of different ages. The young ones will slaughter the older ones.

I currently have 6 roosters, however they are all from the same year. The first two are from a purchased bunch and the other 4 were hatched several months later under a hen. Still, the first two are the one and two in the order and the other 4 shuffle around the bottom. It's interesting to watch because they have a clear "personal space" bubble and if one gets too close, the others will move about and shift. I have plenty of room for them to get away from each other, so it works.

For a good breeding rooster, I would say between two and four years, but in the end it comes down to breeding. I keep large breeds so I don't know about bantams in particular.


----------



## adobo (Feb 4, 2013)

Energyvet said:


> If he's a bantam and you're looking for protection, you might want a back up. He won't stand s chance against a predator and you'll lose him. They're just too small. I just lost my little Roo and it was emotionally tough.


He is capable of warding off rats and our dog so I have my faith in him. 



Roslyn said:


> His longevity is going to come down to breeding, however the one thing I have learned, and learned the hard way is to never, never, and I mean never mix roosters of different ages. *The young ones will slaughter the older ones.*
> 
> I currently have 6 roosters, however they are all from the same year. The first two are from a purchased bunch and the other 4 were hatched several months later under a hen. Still, the first two are the one and two in the order and the other 4 shuffle around the bottom. It's interesting to watch because they have a clear "personal space" bubble and if one gets too close, the others will move about and shift. I have plenty of room for them to get away from each other, so it works.
> 
> For a good breeding rooster, I would say between two and four years, but in the end it comes down to breeding. I keep large breeds so I don't know about bantams in particular.


This rooster slaughtered his old man when he is around 6 mos old. during that time his dad got a broken leg and i placed him in a crate with lid. one day i forgot to return the lid and when i got back i found the older rooster dead with a hole in the head and this one got blood all over his face.

Rigth now all of the younger roosters that I am currently looking for new owners are afraid of him.


----------



## 1948daydreamer (Sep 9, 2012)

I saved the old rooster in the photo from being killed by one of the younger ones. He is now living the good life in a big pen with two young hens all his own. I tried letting him out once,and he headed straight for the same youngster that kicked his old butt before. So he stays penned up in his old age.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

adobo said:


> Hi
> 
> I am forced to keep only one Male bantam because of the complaints that I get from my neighbors.


*hold on ,hold on*
*my brother inlaw is rite in Manila going to school*
*he has TWO roosters that love to crow at the start of the day*
*they came from the province where he is from *
*i thought everyone loved roosters in the "PI" *
*i enjoyed watching them each night on TV at 8pm *
*lots of good looking roos *

*piglett*


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> If he's a bantam and you're looking for protection, you might want a back up. He won't stand s chance against a predator and you'll lose him. They're just too small. I just lost my little Roo and it was emotionally tough.


i would like to add that if all the birds are raised in the same pen 
then the youger ones will not crow, only the alpha roo
if a young roo crows he knows the alpha will think that the young one want a fight. so the young ones will keep their beaks shut!! 
however if you just have 1 old alpha roo & a bunch of young ones that all grew up together at some point the youngsters will take over
that is just how these things work.

good luck
piglett


----------



## adobo (Feb 4, 2013)

piglett said:


> *hold on ,hold on*
> *my brother inlaw is rite in Manila going to school*
> *he has TWO roosters that love to crow at the start of the day*
> *they came from the province where he is from *
> ...


If you grew in the province, you are used to the morning crow of roosters.
I live in a suburban community. houses here are just several meters apart. our backyard is not that big but enough to keep some dogs and some pets.

It came to a point around December last year that the total count of my army reached 31 including newly hatched chicks.

I had 7 roosters that starts crowing at 2:30am. sometimes they do the distress call also during the wee hours in the morning. Me, I don't mind them because they are my pets. But the neighbors that grew up in the suburbs were not happy.

I successfully gave away most of my adults to friends and sold a few to individuals that i am not very close with.

right now I am keeping my Alpha male, his cockerel son(i love his smudge color), and 6 hens including my large non-bantam hen and here newly hatched chicks.

i never heard another complain since last week.



piglett said:


> i would like to add that if all the birds are raised in the same pen
> then the youger ones will not crow, only the alpha roo
> in a young roo crows he knows the alpha will think that the young one want a fight. so the young ones will keep their beaks shut!!
> however if you just have 1 old alpha roo & a bunch of young ones that all grew up together at some point the youngsters will take over
> ...


i don't grow them in pen. i just let them roam in our back yard and sometimes they hang around the roof. I only pen them when I pair them. since i only have one active male left, i don't pen them at all.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

adobo said:


> If you grew in the province, you are used to the morning crow of roosters.
> I live in a suburban community. houses here are just several meters apart. our backyard is not that big but enough to keep some dogs and some pets.
> 
> It came to a point around December last year that the total count of my army reached 31 including newly hatched chicks.
> ...


 what i call a pen is any fenced in area that is outside
it could be small or very large

ours is 20'x40 feet but we are wanting to make it larger once we don't have all this snow piled up


----------



## MatthewBK (Sep 24, 2012)

adobo said:


> BTW, What do you guys call this color variety in english?


Not sure if anyone answered yet, but that looks like a Silver Duckwing to me, could be wrong. Do you have a full body picture?


----------



## adobo (Feb 4, 2013)

MatthewBK said:


> Not sure if anyone answered yet, but that looks like a Silver Duckwing to me, could be wrong. Do you have a full body picture?


i browsed my photobucket and i just realize now that i don't have a full body pic of him. here is the closest thing that i can provide for the whole body shot


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

adobo said:


> i browsed my photobucket and i just realize now that i don't have a full body pic of him. here is the closest thing that i can provide for the whole body shot


*oh wow he is nice!*

*you may want to change that roost that they have there*
*that way they are not pooping & then sitting in it all night.*
*something about 1 1/2 inches wide is what most people use in hot climates. here where it is cold we go with a roost that's 3 1/2 inches wide so the birds can sit with their feet forward, this allows them to cover their feet with their breast feathers so their feet don't freeze.*

*how old are the youngsters next to him?*

*take care*
*piglett*


----------

